# How can I tell if my swordtail is gonna give birth?



## hkenneth

My swordtail has been pregnant for about 3 weeks and from yesterday I found her always sitting at the bottom of my tank or hiding in the shadow of the power filter. I can see the eyes of the baby fishes very clearly through her belly. Does it mean she's gonna give birth soon?


----------



## coralbandit

If you see eyes clearly and your time(3 weeks) is close;then soon.Possibly at night (survival tattic) .Should be any time.Hope there are places(plants,rocks,mostly plants) for fry to hide.I float anacharis,hornwort, and duckweed to shelter fry.I pull baby swords every day almost.There great!


----------



## hkenneth

coralbandit said:


> If you see eyes clearly and your time(3 weeks) is close;then soon.Possibly at night (survival tattic) .Should be any time.Hope there are places(plants,rocks,mostly plants) for fry to hide.I float anacharis,hornwort, and duckweed to shelter fry.I pull baby swords every day almost.There great!


Last time I have swordtails breading was in my elementary school and it was 20 years now  so I am not able to remember too many details.

Today I found the swordtail refuse to eat. Don't know if this is normal before the breeding. I put her in a breeding box because I have a couple of large ghost shrimps in the tank and don't wanna risk the fry being eaten.


----------



## oodles

I just got my female sword two weeks ago and she looked just a little preganant. Yesterday when I went to sleep, she didn't look any different and then this morning she was no longer pregnant. I'm not able to find the fry anywhere. I'm really hoping one or two are hiding out somewhere. Good luck on the birth of my fry babies! For some reason, they always want to be born when we're sleeping.


----------

